# RangerWickett, Hellhound, Dextra please read



## Michael Morris (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm going to coordinate the playtest of Art of Magic on the boards in a locked forum.  I've added access to it to all of your user settings (It's in Hosted Sites - Dusk - Art of Magic)


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 18, 2004)

OK . . .

Anything you need?


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 18, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> OK . . .
> 
> Anything you need?




Well, for one, I did post all the spells from Wild Spellcraft I was planning on carrying over in the form I propose to be their 3.5e incarnation. I'm pretty sure you would like (and certain you deserve) input on that.


----------

